# Android App Fehler



## Battleju (30. Dez 2016)

Hi,
ich bin mit Java nicht so erfahren habe wieder ein Problem mit einer App die ich programmiere.
Es wird beim generieren der Apk folgender Fehler angezeigt:


> Error:java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: com.android.ide.common.process.ProcessException:





> Error:Execution failed for task ':app:mergeDebugResources'.
> > Error: java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: com.android.ide.common.process.ProcessException:


Ich habe keine Ahnung was der Fehler zu bedeuten hat, was ich falsch gemacht habe und wo der Fehler ist.
Hier der Source Code: 

```
package ihack.battl.de.ihack;

        import android.content.Intent;
        import android.content.SharedPreferences;
        import android.content.SharedPreferences.Editor;
        import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
        import android.os.Bundle;
        import android.view.View;
        import android.widget.Button;
        import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
        import android.widget.Toast;

public class Start extends AppCompatActivity implements OnClickListener {
    Button boption1,boption2,hilfe;
    static SharedPreferences speicher;
    static Editor editor;

    static int savewert=0;
    static int test;
    static float bitstart,syslvl,kdollar,dollarmulti,score,bitcoin,przwert,grakawert;
    static float prz,twertgegner,twertspieler,adwertspieler,swertspieler,x,option1z,option2,option2_1,option3,option4,swertgegner1,twertgegner1,adwertgegner1,gdollar1,score1,escore1,swertgegner2,twertgegner2,adwertgegner2,gdollar2,score2,escore2,swertgegner3,twertgegner3,adwertgegner3,gdollar3,score3,escore3;
    static int przmulti,agswwert,prgswwert;
    static int preis1,preis2,preis3,preis4;
    static long psccode,altpsccode;
    static float angpsccode;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_start);

        boption1= (Button)findViewById(R.id.bNeuesSpiel);
        boption2= (Button)findViewById(R.id.bSpielLaden);
        hilfe = (Button)findViewById(R.id.bHilfe);


        boption1.setOnClickListener(this);
        boption2.setOnClickListener(this);
        hilfe.setOnClickListener(this);

        speicher = getApplicationContext().getSharedPreferences("Wert",0);
        editor = speicher.edit();

    }

    public void onClick(View e){
        int eingabe = e.getId();
        if(eingabe==R.id.bNeuesSpiel){
            test= 1;
            preis1=2;
            preis2=3;
            preis3=1;
            preis4=1;
            przwert= (float) 0.1;
            przmulti=1;
            agswwert=1;
            prgswwert=1;
            grakawert=150;
            dollarmulti=1;
            x=1;
            syslvl=1;
            kdollar=100;
            score=0;
            bitstart=0;
            bitcoin=0;
            psccode=0;
            altpsccode=0;

            Intent intent = new Intent(Start.this, game.class);
            startActivity(intent);
        }
        if(eingabe==R.id.bSpielLaden) {
            if((test=speicher.getInt("TestData",test))!=0){
                preis1=speicher.getInt("Data1",preis1);
                preis2=speicher.getInt("Data2",preis2);
                preis3=speicher.getInt("Data3",preis3);
                preis4=speicher.getInt("Data4",preis4);
                x=speicher.getFloat("Data5",x);
                bitstart=speicher.getFloat("Data6",bitstart);
                syslvl=speicher.getFloat("Data7",syslvl);
                kdollar=speicher.getFloat("Data8",kdollar);
                dollarmulti=speicher.getFloat("Data9",dollarmulti);
                score=speicher.getFloat("Data10",score);
                bitcoin=speicher.getFloat("Data11",bitcoin);
                przwert=speicher.getFloat("Data12",przwert);
                grakawert=speicher.getFloat("Data13",grakawert);
                przmulti=speicher.getInt("Data14",przmulti);
                agswwert=speicher.getInt("Data15",agswwert);
                prgswwert=speicher.getInt("Data16",prgswwert);
                psccode=speicher.getLong("Data17",psccode);
                altpsccode=speicher.getLong("Data18",altpsccode);
                Intent intent = new Intent(Start.this, game.class);
                startActivity(intent);
            }else{
                Toast.makeText(this, "Kein Spielstand vorhanden",Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
            }

        }

    }
    public static void speichern(){
        editor.putInt("Data1",preis1);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data2",preis2);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data3",preis3);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data4",preis4);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data5",x);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data6",bitstart);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data7",syslvl);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data8",kdollar);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data9",dollarmulti);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data10",score);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data11",bitcoin);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data12",przwert);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putFloat("Data13",grakawert);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data14",przmulti);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data15",agswwert);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("Data16",prgswwert);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putLong("Data17",psccode);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putLong("Data18",altpsccode);
        editor.apply();
        editor.putInt("TestData",test);
        editor.apply();
    }

}
```


```
package ihack.battl.de.ihack;

        import android.app.Activity;
        import android.content.Intent;
        import android.content.SharedPreferences;
        import android.os.Bundle;
        import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
        import android.view.View;
        import android.widget.Button;
        import android.widget.TextView;
        import android.widget.Toast;
        import android.view.View.OnClickListener;


        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.R.id.hacking;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.adwertspieler;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.agswwert;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.altpsccode;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.bitcoin;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.bitstart;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.dollarmulti;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.grakawert;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.kdollar;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis1;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis2;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis3;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis4;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.prgswwert;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.prz;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.przmulti;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.przwert;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.psccode;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.score;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.speichern;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.swertspieler;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.syslvl;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.test;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.twertspieler;
        import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.x;
        import ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start;
public class game extends AppCompatActivity implements OnClickListener {

    Button bs,bhacking;



    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);

        var();
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_game_menue);
        TextView textView = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.werte);
        textView.setText("Systemlevel: " + syslvl + "\nScanwert: " + swertspieler + "\nTrojanawert: " + twertspieler + "\nAdwarewert: " + adwertspieler + "\n" + kdollar + "Dollar im Besitz");
        bs=(Button)findViewById(R.id.save);
        bhacking=(Button)findViewById(R.id.hacking);

        bs.setOnClickListener(this);
        bhacking.setOnClickListener(this);


    }
    public void var(){
        kdollar= (float) (Math.round(100.0 * kdollar) / 100.0);
        if (bitstart==1)
        {
            bitcoin+=grakawert/100000;
        } // end of if bitminer

        prz=przwert*przmulti;
        swertspieler=agswwert+100+(syslvl*(prz/5));
        twertspieler=prgswwert+100+(syslvl*(prz/5));
        adwertspieler=prgswwert+100+(syslvl*(prz/5));
        syslvl= (swertspieler+twertspieler+adwertspieler)/3/100;
        syslvl = (float) (Math.round(syslvl*1)/1.0);
    }

    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        int eingabe = v.getId();

        if(eingabe==R.id.save){
            speichern();
            Intent intent = new Intent(game.this, Start.class);
            startActivity(intent);
            test = 1;

        }
        if(eingabe== R.id.hacking){
            startActivity(new Intent(this,Hacking.class));
        }
    }
}
```


```
package ihack.battl.de.ihack;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.content.SharedPreferences;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.ProgressBar;
import android.widget.TextView;
import android.widget.Toast;
import android.view.View.OnClickListener;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.concurrent.TimeUnit;


import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.R.id.hacking;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.adwertgegner1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.adwertgegner2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.adwertgegner3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.adwertspieler;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.agswwert;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.altpsccode;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.bitcoin;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.bitstart;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.dollarmulti;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.escore1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.escore2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.escore3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.gdollar1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.gdollar2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.gdollar3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.grakawert;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.kdollar;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.preis4;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.prgswwert;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.prz;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.przmulti;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.przwert;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.psccode;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.score;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.score1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.score2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.score3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.speichern;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.swertgegner1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.swertgegner2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.swertgegner3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.swertspieler;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.syslvl;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.test;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.twertgegner1;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.twertgegner2;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.twertgegner3;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.twertspieler;
import static ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start.x;
import ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start;


public class Hacking extends AppCompatActivity implements OnClickListener {

    Button bstartsuche,bback,bsys1angr,bsys2angr,bsys3angr,bsystroj,bsysadw,brefresh;
    ProgressBar barsuchdauer,barsys1bar,barsys2bar,barsys3bar,barsystrojbar,barsysadwbar;
    TextView tvsysview,tvsysdaten,tvbooleantroj,tvbooleanadw,tvbooleansys1,tvbooleansys2,tvbooleansys3;
    public int loading;

    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_hacking);

        bstartsuche = (Button)findViewById(R.id.start_suche);
        bback = (Button)findViewById(R.id.back);
        bsys1angr = (Button)findViewById(R.id.sys1angr);
        bsys2angr = (Button)findViewById(R.id.sys2angr);
        bsys3angr = (Button)findViewById(R.id.sys3angr);
        bsystroj = (Button)findViewById(R.id.systroj);
        bsysadw = (Button)findViewById(R.id.sysadw);
        brefresh = (Button)findViewById(R.id.refresh);

        barsuchdauer = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.suchdauer);
        barsys1bar = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.sys1bar);
        barsys2bar = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.sys2bar);
        barsys3bar = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.sys3bar);
        barsystrojbar = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.systrojbar);
        barsysadwbar = (ProgressBar)findViewById(R.id.sysadwbar);

        tvsysview = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sysview);
        tvsysdaten = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.sysdaten);
        tvbooleantroj = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.booleantroj);
        tvbooleanadw = (TextView)findViewById(R.id.booleanadw);
        tvbooleansys1= (TextView)findViewById(R.id.booleansys1);
        tvbooleansys2= (TextView)findViewById(R.id.booleansys2);
        tvbooleansys3= (TextView)findViewById(R.id.booleansys3);


        bstartsuche.setOnClickListener(this);
        bback.setOnClickListener(this);
        bsys1angr.setOnClickListener(this);
        bsys2angr.setOnClickListener(this);
        bsys3angr.setOnClickListener(this);
        bsystroj.setOnClickListener(this);
        bsysadw.setOnClickListener(this);
        brefresh.setOnClickListener(this);

        barsuchdauer.setMax(3);

        bsys1angr.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        bsys2angr.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        bsys3angr.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        bsystroj.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        bsysadw.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsuchdauer.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsys1bar.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsys2bar.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsys3bar.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsystrojbar.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        barsysadwbar.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        brefresh.setVisibility(View.GONE);
        var();
    }


    @Override
    public void onClick(View v) {
        int eingabe = v.getId();
        if(eingabe == R.id.start_suche){
            bstartsuche.setVisibility(View.GONE);
            barsuchdauer.setVisibility(View.VISIBLE);
            while(loading!=3) {
                try {
                    load();
                } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
            barsuchdauer.setProgress(loading);
            barsuchdauer.setVisibility(View.GONE);


        }
    }
    public void var(){
        // System1
        swertgegner1=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        twertgegner1=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        adwertgegner1=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        score1=(int)((Math.random()*10)-4)*syslvl;
        escore1=Math.abs(score1);
        gdollar1=twertgegner1/100*2;
        // System2
        swertgegner2=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        twertgegner2=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        adwertgegner2=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        score2=(int)((Math.random()*10)-4)*syslvl;
        escore2=Math.abs(score2);
        gdollar2=twertgegner2/100*2;
        // System3
        swertgegner3=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        twertgegner3=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        adwertgegner3=(int)(((Math.random() * 10)-5+syslvl)+100);
        score3=(int)((Math.random()*10)-4)*syslvl;
        escore3=Math.abs(score3);
        gdollar3=twertgegner3/100*2;
    }
    public void load()throws InterruptedException{
        loading = 0;
        TimeUnit.SECONDS.sleep(1);
        loading+=1;
    }
}
```
Ich weiß nicht ob notwendig aber hier nochmal die 3 xml Dateinen:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

-<RelativeLayout tools:context="ihack.battl.de.ihack.game" android:paddingTop="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin" android:paddingRight="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin" android:paddingLeft="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin" android:paddingBottom="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin" android:layout_height="match_parent" android:layout_width="match_parent" android:id="@+id/activity_start" xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools" xmlns:app="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res-auto" xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android">

<TextView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/werte" android:layout_alignParentStart="true" android:layout_alignParentLeft="true" android:layout_alignParentTop="true" android:text="TextView"/>

<Button android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/save" android:text="sichern und beenden" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/bank" android:text="bank" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/save" android:layout_marginBottom="29dp"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/syseig" android:text="systemeigenschaften" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/bank" android:layout_marginBottom="13dp"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/shop" android:text="shop" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/syseig" android:layout_marginBottom="14dp"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/bitm" android:text="bitcoin miner" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/shop" android:layout_marginBottom="15dp"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/pscg" android:text="paysafe-card generator" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/bitm" android:layout_marginBottom="16dp"/>

<Button android:layout_height="40dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/hacking" android:text="hackangriff starten" android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" android:layout_alignParentRight="true" android:layout_above="@+id/pscg" android:layout_marginBottom="14dp"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView6" android:layout_alignParentStart="true" android:layout_alignParentLeft="true" android:layout_alignTop="@+id/hacking" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/console"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView28" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/icon" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView6" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView6" android:layout_below="@+id/hacking"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView32" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/bank" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView28" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView28" android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/bank"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView33" android:layout_alignParentStart="true" android:layout_alignParentLeft="true" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/unnamed" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView28" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView28" android:layout_below="@+id/imageView28" android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/bitm"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView34" android:layout_alignParentStart="true" android:layout_alignParentLeft="true" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/f02a62984db4" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView33" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView33" android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/shop"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView35" android:layout_alignParentStart="true" android:layout_alignParentLeft="true" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/system" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView32" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView32" android:layout_below="@+id/shop" android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/syseig"/>

</RelativeLayout>
```


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

-<RelativeLayout tools:context="ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start" android:paddingTop="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin" android:paddingRight="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin" android:paddingLeft="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin" android:paddingBottom="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin" android:layout_height="match_parent" android:layout_width="match_parent" android:id="@+id/activity_start" xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools" xmlns:app="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res-auto" xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android">

<Button android:layout_height="65dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/bNeuesSpiel" android:layout_centerHorizontal="true" android:layout_centerVertical="true" android:text="neues spiel"/>

<Button android:layout_height="65dp" android:layout_width="230dp" android:id="@+id/bSpielLaden" android:layout_centerHorizontal="true" android:text="spiel laden" android:layout_marginTop="64dp" android:layout_below="@+id/bNeuesSpiel"/>

<Button android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/bHilfe" android:text="Hilfe" android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/imageView" android:layout_alignRight="@+id/imageView" android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"/>

<ImageView android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:id="@+id/imageView2" android:layout_centerHorizontal="true" android:layout_marginTop="41dp" android:layout_alignParentTop="true" app:srcCompat="@mipmap/ihack_titel"/>

</RelativeLayout>
```


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<RelativeLayout xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
    xmlns:app="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res-auto"
    xmlns:tools="http://schemas.android.com/tools"
    android:id="@+id/activity_start"
    android:layout_width="match_parent"
    android:layout_height="match_parent"
    android:paddingBottom="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"
    android:paddingLeft="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
    android:paddingRight="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
    android:paddingTop="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"
    tools:context="ihack.battl.de.ihack.Start">

    <Button
        android:text="Suche starten"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:id="@+id/start_suche"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true" />

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:id="@+id/suchdauer"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true" />

    <Button
        android:text="<-"
        android:layout_width="50dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true"
        android:id="@+id/back" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_marginTop="37dp"
        android:id="@+id/sysview"
        android:layout_below="@+id/start_suche"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true" />

    <Button
        android:text="system3 scannen"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:id="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:layout_width="200dp" />

    <Button
        android:text="System1 scannen"
        android:id="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_alignBaseline="@+id/sysview"
        android:layout_alignBottom="@+id/sysview"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <Button
        android:text="system2 scannen"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:id="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:id="@+id/sys1bar"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:id="@+id/sys2bar"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="40dp"
        android:id="@+id/sys3bar"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:id="@+id/sysdaten"
        android:layout_marginTop="27dp"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true" />

    <Button
        android:text="trojaner hochladen"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sysdaten"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:id="@+id/systroj" />

    <Button
        android:text="adware hochladen"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_below="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_alignRight="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_alignEnd="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_marginTop="20dp"
        android:id="@+id/sysadw" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/systroj"
        android:id="@+id/booleantroj" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/sysadw"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sysadw"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sysadw"
        android:id="@+id/booleanadw" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:id="@+id/booleansys1" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys1angr"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:id="@+id/booleansys2" />

    <TextView
        android:text="TextView"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_below="@+id/sys2angr"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:layout_alignStart="@+id/sys3angr"
        android:id="@+id/booleansys3" />

    <ImageButton
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        app:srcCompat="@mipmap/ic_replay_128_28743"
        android:layout_alignParentTop="true"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true"
        android:id="@+id/refresh"
        android:background="@null"/>

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:id="@+id/systrojbar"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/systroj"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

    <ProgressBar
        style="?android:attr/progressBarStyleHorizontal"
        android:layout_width="200dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:id="@+id/sysadwbar"
        android:layout_alignTop="@+id/sysadw"
        android:layout_alignParentRight="true"
        android:layout_alignParentEnd="true" />

</RelativeLayout>
```
Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe .
Lg
Battleju


----------



## walex (30. Dez 2016)

Moin,
zeig mal Deine gradle-files...
Walex


----------



## Battleju (30. Dez 2016)

Diese?

```
// Top-level build file where you can add configuration options common to all sub-projects/modules.

buildscript {
    repositories {
        jcenter()
    }
    dependencies {
        classpath 'com.android.tools.build:gradle:2.2.3'

        // NOTE: Do not place your application dependencies here; they belong
        // in the individual module build.gradle files
    }
}

allprojects {
    repositories {
        jcenter()
    }
}

task clean(type: Delete) {
    delete rootProject.buildDir
}
```


```
apply plugin: 'com.android.application'

android {
    compileSdkVersion 25
    buildToolsVersion "25.0.2"
    defaultConfig {
        applicationId "ihack.battl.de.ihack"
        minSdkVersion 16
        targetSdkVersion 25
        versionCode 1
        versionName "1.0"
        testInstrumentationRunner "android.support.test.runner.AndroidJUnitRunner"
    }
    buildTypes {
        release {
            minifyEnabled false
            proguardFiles getDefaultProguardFile('proguard-android.txt'), 'proguard-rules.pro'
        }
    }
}

dependencies {
    compile fileTree(dir: 'libs', include: ['*.jar'])
    androidTestCompile('com.android.support.test.espresso:espresso-core:2.2.2', {
        exclude group: 'com.android.support', module: 'support-annotations'
    })
    compile 'com.android.support:appcompat-v7:25.1.0'
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'
}
```


----------



## walex (30. Dez 2016)

Ja, genau.
Welche *.jars hast Du in deinem /lib Verzeichnis? Der Fehler kommt meist,, wenn ein jar eingebunden ist, welches sich mit den anderen Bibliotheken 'beisst'.
Walex


----------



## Battleju (30. Dez 2016)

Wenn du den Ordner "libs" meinst dann sind keine .jars vorhanden. Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht wo ich das Verzeichnis finden kann...


----------



## walex (31. Dez 2016)

Ja, meinte ich. 
Der Fehler kommt auch, wenn du mehr als 65k-Methoden in deiner App hast. 
Schon mal 'Build'-> 'Clean Project' probiert?
Walex


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

Wenn ich "Clean Project" starte wird wieder der Fehler angezeigt. Jetzt wird mir überall bei Befehlen bei denen "(R.id.*)" vorkommt das "R" als Fehler angezeigt.


----------



## walex (31. Dez 2016)

Keine Panik - letzteres liegt daran, dass durch das clean sämtliche generierte Dateien, darunter auch die R.class, gelöscht wurden.
Zwei Sachen kannst du jetzt mal probieren:
1. Schalte Instant Run ab:
Settings | Build, Execution, Deployment | Instant Run disablen.
Wenn es dann auch nicht geht:
2. Settings | Build, Execution, Deployment | Compiler öffnen, und in den Command-line-Options "--debug --stacktrace" einfügen. Dann nochmal übersetzen, da kommt dann in der gradle-console ein großer Stacktrace raus. Den am besten per PN an mich.
Walex


----------



## walex (31. Dez 2016)

Hmmm - da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Sieht so aus, als würde er schon beim parsen der Files abbrechen.

Du hast da eine seltsame Definition in einem Deiner xml-Files:
<Button
        android:text="<-" <<<<<Das sieht komisch aus>>>>
        android:layout_width="50dp"
        android:layout_height="50dp"
        android:layout_alignParentBottom="true"
        android:layout_alignParentLeft="true"
        android:layout_alignParentStart="true"
        android:id="@+id/back" />
Änder mal das '<' in ein anderes Zeichen, am besten einen Buchstaben.

Walex


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

Es hat sich etwas verändert. Der erste Fehler ist nach wie vor 





> Error:java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: com.android.ide.common.process.ProcessException:


Der zweite jedoch :


> Error:Execution failed for task ':app:mergeDebugResources'.
> > Error: java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: com.android.ide.common.process.ProcessException:


Ich habe aber immer noch keine Ahnung was die Fehler bedeuten


----------



## walex (31. Dez 2016)

Und was steht über der von dir kopierten Fehlermeldung?
Walex


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

> Information:Gradle tasks [:app:generateDebugSources, :app:mockableAndroidJar, :apprepareDebugUnitTestDependencies, :app:generateDebugAndroidTestSources]


Das hier?


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

> Information:Gradle tasks [:app:generateDebugSources, :app:mockableAndroidJar, :apprepareDebugUnitTestDependencies, :app:generateDebugAndroidTestSources]


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

Information:Gradle tasks [:app:generateDebugSources, :app :mockableAndroidJar, :apprepareDebugUnitTestDependencies, :app:generateDebugAndroidTestSources]


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

Information:Gradle tasks [:app:generateDebugSources, :app:mockableAndroidJar, :app : prepareDebugUnitTestDependencies, :app:generateDebugAndroidTestSources]
Es wird von der Seite ein Smiley daraus geamcht...


----------



## walex (31. Dez 2016)

Seltsam. Ich hätte da zumindest mal nen Hinweis erwartet, wo das Problem liegt.
Ich behaupte, es liegt an den xml-files. Reduziere die mal auf möglichst wenig, einfachen Inhalt.  Der Code der Activities sieht soweit in Ordnung aus - wenn man von diversen Sachen absieht, die wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass du ja nach eigener Aussage noch sehr unerfahren mit Java bzw. Android bist. Das Problem liegt  jedenfalls nicht im Java-Code, und wenn es schon mal uebersetzt wurde auch nicht im manifest (Es sei denn, Du hast dort Änderungen vorgenommen)
Walex


----------



## Battleju (31. Dez 2016)

Naja in den manifest musste ich ja die .class hinzufügen. vllt habe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Robat (31. Dez 2016)

Benutzt du .png oder .9-patch Images?
Wenn ja dann schau dir mal die Namen an (ob die alle Kriterien erfüllen).
Schau auch, ob alle 9-patch Images die schwarzen Ränder ordnungsgemäß darstellen.

Manchmal klappt es auch alle png Files in jpg Files umzuändern.

Android Studio ist da manchmal ein wenig... eigen


Gruß
Robert


----------



## Battleju (1. Jan 2017)

Das Problem sollte nicht an den Bildern liegen, denn diese activity hat funktioniert.  Erst als ich die 3. Class hinzugefügt habe kam das Problem.


----------



## Battleju (1. Jan 2017)

Ich habe die Bilder testweise entfernt. Es hat ich jedoch nichts geändert...


----------



## Battleju (1. Jan 2017)

Ich habe auch versucht die xml Datei komplett zu reduzieren... Ich verzweifle langsam


----------



## Battleju (2. Jan 2017)

Lösung des Problems:
Ich hatte noch ein Bild gehabt, dass nicht richtig funktioniert hat. Dieses habe ich nicht weiter verwendet.
Doch dieses Bild war immer noch in dem res Verzeichnis und hat das Problem ausgelöst.


----------

